# Garage build..



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi peeps

Basically this garage is being redone due to a poor flat roof which was fitted 10+ years ago

Inside the garage was a clasic volvo which had to go

So basically the following has been done so far:

garage cleaned out 
pitch roof installed
brick work

interior electrics all done
9" extractor fan
2x 6ft twin flo tubes
alarm system 
new roller shutter
painting

still more to do


















indoor


















outdoor


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks loads better already - that was lot of tyres must be a big space??


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

Inside it's 13ft wide and 25ft long


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

Update

Electrics almost in 
Floor almost leveled
Pit done

Floor to go in soon


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd love a garage that big, reckon mine is 8 foot by 12 :lol:


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

where did you get that door from pal? im after one for my garage build

ps looking good! keep them updates coming!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one, great space, jealous!


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunilbass

The shutter is the new type aluminium double skinned with cavity in between, they are very strong and used via remote control, maintenance free to and very quiet that shutter cost £700 fitted if your interested il get you the chaps number 

Thanks guys


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice place


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

Shelves fitted
alarm fitted
all electrics fitted

Just flooring to go in and stock everything in


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice space.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Cracking progress buddy, I'm currently doing mine, shall try and get some pics up soon. What are you doing with the floor its just I bought some floor paint from ebay (super amourcoat) yer right :wall: its rubbish! all peeling off already. should have listened to myself "you get what you pay for" :lol:


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> Cracking progress buddy, I'm currently doing mine, shall try and get some pics up soon. What are you doing with the floor its just I bought some floor paint from ebay (super amourcoat) yer right :wall: its rubbish! all peeling off already. should have listened to myself "you get what you pay for" :lol:


Thanks mate

The flooring will be blue rubber/vinyl industrial flooring which i got from a member on here and cost me only £20 for 26 sq Mtrs which is perfect for the space. Its going to be better than floor paint i guess


----------



## rover214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice space.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Spot on, and a radiator to keep warm, nice!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

very jealous mate mine still full of crap since I got the kitchen done and now I am doing the lounge... :lol: :wall:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

moh said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> The flooring will be blue rubber/vinyl industrial flooring which i got from a member on here and cost me only £20 for 26 sq Mtrs which is perfect for the space. Its going to be better than floor paint i guess


I did have a look at rubber/vinyl flooring but couldn't find it anywhere near that cheap :doublesho I need about 600/700 sq ft of though. can you remember who it was that sold it to you? or if anyone readig this can point me in a good direction TIA :thumb:


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would love a garage that width.. my garage is 23 foot long but so narrow (and has a post on the left side) that I have to pull the drivers side wingmirror in and park up against the wall then hop out on the passenger side!

Cant wait to see the finish pics


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

as everyone else i would love a garage that big.


what are the regs regarding the pit ? i thought they were a nono now


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning transformation, your well on your way to having an excellent spot to work in. :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice space.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed! any updates on this?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Ditto, any finished pictures? Looks like an awesome space you have there. :thumb:


----------



## Derick-sport (Nov 15, 2010)

good man looks lovely


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Welldone shame about the volvo.


----------

